# Clicking submit on documents uploaded on ukvcas



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

Once supporting documents are uploaded onto the ukcvas website I noticed there is a 'submitted option. When is this meant to be clicked? Prior to biometrics or after biometrics are done?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Prior, once you've finished uploading everything. It won't actually get sent to UKVI until your biometrics appt anyway


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

clever-octopus said:


> Prior, once you've finished uploading everything. It won't actually get sent to UKVI until your biometrics appt anyway


Thank you so you don't need to click submit even if brp expires before biometrics date right. Online application is all done, I'm awaiting biometrics in 4 weeks time


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Or course you do. Reread clever-octopus’s answer.


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

nyclon said:


> Or course you do. Reread clever-octopus’s answer.


I am confused. I thought online application is what is needed to be done before brp expiry.

I thought uploading documents and biometrics can be done even post brp expiry??? 

Worried I have this wrong now 😕


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

Do you click submit before brp expiry or is it ok until 2 days before biometrics.

I submitted my online form last week but don't have biometrics till April 1st week and brp expiry is 23rd March


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> I thought online application is what is needed to be done before brp expiry.
> I thought uploading documents and biometrics can be done even post brp expiry???


Those points are both correct. But this isn't the question you asked, and you did not ask or mention anything about BRP expiry.

Your question was whether you need to click "Submit" on the document upload section PRIOR TO or AFTER your biometrics appointment. I said PRIOR (before).

I try to be extremely clear and concise in my answers on this forum but somehow you're reading things I absolutely did not write and confusing yourself unnecessarily.


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

clever-octopus said:


> Those points are both correct. But this isn't the question you asked, and you did not ask or mention anything about BRP expiry.
> 
> Your question was whether you need to click "Submit" on the document upload section PRIOR TO or AFTER your biometrics appointment. I said PRIOR (before).
> 
> I try to be extremely clear and concise in my answers on this forum but somehow you're reading things I absolutely did not write and confusing yourself unnecessarily.


Apologies you are right in that my initial question was about submissions and then I started to ask a second question.

However ukvi emailed me saying





"Or your uploaded documents will be verified and submitted by the agent during your appointment"


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You either upload your documents before your biometrics appointment or you pay extra to have them upload them for you at your biometrics appointment.


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

nyclon said:


> You either upload your documents before your biometrics appointment or you pay extra to have them upload them for you at your biometrics appointment.


Ok so that's upload which I get now.

However what is with the 'submit option. Will the biometrics place hit the submit option or should I as I am guessing clicking submit sends to UKVI


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

baadshah said:


> Ok so that's upload which I get now.
> 
> However what is with the 'submit option. Will the biometrics place hit the submit option or should I as I am guessing clicking submit sends to UKVI


Hit submit NOW.....


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

baadshah said:


> Do you click submit before brp expiry or is it ok until 2 days before biometrics.
> 
> I submitted my online form last week but don't have biometrics till April 1st week and brp expiry is 23rd March


Click before it expires. Someone has already explained clicking means you have applied/submitted. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

ithinkin said:


> Click before it expires. Someone has already explained clicking means you have applied/submitted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You are talking about online application which I have already submitted.
I am asking about whether I should click submit on documents uploaded as evidence on ukcvas website or whether I should get agent to submit for me when I go to biometrics?


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Hit submit NOW.....
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Is there any advantage of having the agent at biometrics click submit for me or not instead of me clicking submit. I have uploaded all documents onto ukcvas but biometrics in few days


----------



## baadshah (Apr 3, 2018)

Is there any advantage of having the agent at biometrics click submit for me or not instead of me clicking submit. I have uploaded all documents onto ukcvas but biometrics in few days


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You said your biometric's appointment was on 1 April. So, hopefully you clicked submit and went to your appointment and


----------



## Sakshi02 (May 3, 2021)

nyclon said:


> You said your biometric's appointment was on 1 April. So, hopefully you clicked submit and went to your appointment and


Hi 
My ILR is tomorrow and I have uploaded all the documents but that was not before 48 hours. I hope that will not make any difference to my application. And also I can’t see submit icon as you all are talking about.
Kindly help me.


----------



## hemantgsmc (Aug 3, 2021)

Sakshi02 said:


> Hi
> My ILR is tomorrow and I have uploaded all the documents but that was not before 48 hours. I hope that will not make any difference to my application. And also I can’t see submit icon as you all are talking about.
> Kindly help me.


hi I am in a similar situation. what happened to your application?
I didn't upload till 48 hours. now I don't hav


----------



## Ravy88 (Apr 6, 2016)

hemantgsmc said:


> hi I am in a similar situation. what happened to your application?
> I didn't upload till 48 hours. now I don't hav


@hemantgsmc 
I think whatever scans you have uploaded will be there and locked as it would be if you clicked SUBMIT button. { which is why the forum members keep cautioning everyone to click that BIG submit button only when you are done uploading all scans and DO it NO Later than 48 hours before appointment time }

I believe you should carry your whole document set physically and request the sopra steria agent to upload any missing important documents.
OR
if you still see the document scanning service on Sopra steria website, pay for it and let the agent do the scans as they normally would.


----------

